# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Aids

## AnnaWest

Παιδιά, γειά σας. Τον τελευταίο μήνα τα επίπεδα άγχους μου έχουν χτυπήσει κόκκινο (φταίει μάλλον το ότι δίνω πανελλήνιες) Εδώ πέρα και δύο βδομάδες δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ να διαβάσω γιατί νομίζω οτί έχω κολλήσει τον ιό ΗΙV. Πριν από δύο χρόνια περίπου είχα κάνει στοματικό έρωτα με ένα αγόρι, αλλά ήταν η πρώτη μου φορά και η δική του. Είναι δυνατόν να είχε κάτι αν δεν είχε ποτέ στη ζωή του άλλους ερωτικούς συντρόφους; Επιπλέον το συζήτησα και με τους γονείς μου, και μου είπαν ότι σίγουρα δεν κινδυνεύω γιατί πριν δύο χρόνια είχα νοσηλευτεί στο νοσοκομείο και μου έκαναν γενικές εξετάσεις για τα πάντα και δεν βρήκαν τπτ. Αληθεύει ότι όταν μπαίνεις στο νοσοκομείο σου κάνουν τόσο εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις; Γτ για κάποιο λόγο δεν πιστεύω τους γονείς μου επειδή νομίζω ότι μου τα λένε όλα αυτά μόνο και μόνο για να με καθησυχάσουν για να στρωθώ να διαβάσω ...

----------


## andreas86

Σιγά μην έχεις ΗΙV, Διάβασε εκεί συγκεντρώσου στο στόχο σου και όλα θα πάνε καλά!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## iwannaaa

Κανε ενα τεστακι pcr και ξεμπερδεψες

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## purple_22

αύριο περιμένω απάντησης να δω αν έχω hiv..! έχω όλα τα συμτώματα του hiv και πρησμένους λεμφαδένες και απώλεια ορέξεις και απώλεια κιλών.. και έβγαλα και ένα έκζεμα μικρό στο στόμα.. ζαλίζομαι εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες συνεχόμενα.. 

όπως αναφέρεις πριν 2 χρονια..! τα συμτώματα θα είχανε φανεί στους 2-3 μήνες.. στην παρακάτω σελίδα που σου στέλνω έχει τηλεφωνα για να επικοινωνήσεις για τον hiv ανώνυμα και δωρεάν..! 

καλο κουράγιο κοπέλα μου και διώξε το άγχος από την ζωή σου.. :)

http://www.keelpno.gr/el-gr/%CE%B4%C...sstathmos.aspx

----------


## AnnaWest

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!!! Αν όλα πάνε καλά με τις πανελλήνιες και αν όντως σιγουρεψω ότι δεν έχω κάτι, το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κάνω μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα είναι να επισκεφτώ έναν ψυχολόγο για την διαχείριση του άγχους. Με έχει καταστρέψει το άτιμο και πολλές φορές δεν με αφήνει να λειτουργήσω στην καθημερινότητα μου. 

Ελπιζώ τα αποτέλεσματα των εξετάσεων σου να είναι θετικά. Όλα θα πάνε καλά :)

----------


## Xfactor

> Παιδιά, γειά σας. Τον τελευταίο μήνα τα επίπεδα άγχους μου έχουν χτυπήσει κόκκινο (φταίει μάλλον το ότι δίνω πανελλήνιες) Εδώ πέρα και δύο βδομάδες δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ να διαβάσω γιατί νομίζω οτί έχω κολλήσει τον ιό ΗΙV. Πριν από δύο χρόνια περίπου είχα κάνει στοματικό έρωτα με ένα αγόρι, αλλά ήταν η πρώτη μου φορά και η δική του. Είναι δυνατόν να είχε κάτι αν δεν είχε ποτέ στη ζωή του άλλους ερωτικούς συντρόφους; Επιπλέον το συζήτησα και με τους γονείς μου, και μου είπαν ότι σίγουρα δεν κινδυνεύω γιατί πριν δύο χρόνια είχα νοσηλευτεί στο νοσοκομείο και μου έκαναν γενικές εξετάσεις για τα πάντα και δεν βρήκαν τπτ. Αληθεύει ότι όταν μπαίνεις στο νοσοκομείο σου κάνουν τόσο εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις; Γτ για κάποιο λόγο δεν πιστεύω τους γονείς μου επειδή νομίζω ότι μου τα λένε όλα αυτά μόνο και μόνο για να με καθησυχάσουν για να στρωθώ να διαβάσω ...


να πας να κανεις εξετασεις οπωσδηποτε...ειναι ανευθυνο που εισαι χωρις εξετασεις........μπες στο γκουγκλ και θα σ βγαλει που κανεις εξεξτασεις για ειντζ....μπορει να εμφανιστουν συμπτωματα ακομα και 3 χρονια μετα...
μες την εβδομδα κλεισε ραντεβου και πηγαινε κανε..

----------


## Xfactor

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!!! Αν όλα πάνε καλά με τις πανελλήνιες και αν όντως σιγουρεψω ότι δεν έχω κάτι, το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κάνω μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα είναι να επισκεφτώ έναν ψυχολόγο για την διαχείριση του άγχους. Με έχει καταστρέψει το άτιμο και πολλές φορές δεν με αφήνει να λειτουργήσω στην καθημερινότητα μου. 
> 
> *Ελπιζώ τα αποτέλεσματα των εξετάσεων σου να είναι θετικά*. Όλα θα πάνε καλά :)


αχχααχααα αμα ειναι θετικα παει..κλαψτα...προσεχε τι του ευχεσαι :P

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> αύριο περιμένω απάντησης να δω αν έχω hiv..! έχω όλα τα συμτώματα του hiv και πρησμένους λεμφαδένες και απώλεια ορέξεις και απώλεια κιλών.. και έβγαλα και ένα έκζεμα μικρό στο στόμα.. ζαλίζομαι εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες συνεχόμενα.. 
> 
> όπως αναφέρεις πριν 2 χρονια..! τα συμτώματα θα είχανε φανεί στους 2-3 μήνες.. στην παρακάτω σελίδα που σου στέλνω έχει τηλεφωνα για να επικοινωνήσεις για τον hiv ανώνυμα και δωρεάν..! 
> 
> καλο κουράγιο κοπέλα μου και διώξε το άγχος από την ζωή σου.. :)
> 
> http://www.keelpno.gr/el-gr/%CE%B4%C...sstathmos.aspx


Ολα οσα περιγράφεις μπορεί να ειναι συμπτώματα πολλων νόσων.. Καλα εκανες όμως και το ψάχνεις γιατί σε περίπτωση που εχεις κολλησει είναι πολύ σημαντικό να ξεκινήσεις θεραπεία 

Εστάλη από SM-A9000 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αννα πως ακριβώς φοβασαι μην έχεις κολλησει; είχες συμπτώματα; επίσης είναι πολύ πολύ πολύ σπανιο έως ακατόρθωτο να κολλήσεις με στοματικό έρωτα.

----------


## purple_22

> αχχααχααα αμα ειναι θετικα παει..κλαψτα...προσεχε τι του ευχεσαι :P


χαχαχαχα..!! όχι οχι..!! πήρα σήμερα τις εξέτασης κομπλέ είμαι..! βγάλαμε το φόβο για aids και σκεφτόμαστε πιθανή εγκυμοσύνη τώρα..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> χαχαχαχα..!! όχι οχι..!! πήρα σήμερα τις εξέτασης κομπλέ είμαι..! βγάλαμε το φόβο για aids και σκεφτόμαστε πιθανή εγκυμοσύνη τώρα..


Το aids δεν ειναι και το τέλος του κόσμου.. Δε ξέρω γιατί το βλεπετε ετσι κάποιοι.. Οι οροθετικοι πλέον ζουν κανονικα.. Έχουν μια φυσιολογική ζωή και δεν πεθαίνουν οπως στην αρχή που δεν ειχαν βρει καλες θεραπείες...

----------


## purple_22

> Το aids δεν ειναι και το τέλος του κόσμου.. Δε ξέρω γιατί το βλεπετε ετσι κάποιοι.. Οι οροθετικοι πλέον ζουν κανονικα.. Έχουν μια φυσιολογική ζωή και δεν πεθαίνουν οπως στην αρχή που δεν ειχαν βρει καλες θεραπείες...


σύμφωνο μαζί σου..! ακριβώς έτσι σκέφτομαι και εγώ.. πάντα η θετική σκέψη σε κάνει δυνατό. σε κάθε δυσκολία τις ζωής πρέπει να χαμογελάμε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> σύμφωνο μαζί σου..! ακριβώς έτσι σκέφτομαι και εγώ.. πάντα η θετική σκέψη σε κάνει δυνατό. σε κάθε δυσκολία τις ζωής πρέπει να χαμογελάμε.


Ναι βρε παιδι μου.. Γιατί τοσο αγχος; το βλέπω και σε φίλους μου.. Δλδ πες και οτι κολλας.. Και;; σιγα..

----------


## menis_64

με εμενα μου εκανε εντυπωση πανω απο ολα πως το εκμυστηρευτηκες στους γονεις σου αυτο... Συνηθως, ο περισσοτερος κοσμος τα κραταει μυστικα τις ερωτικες τους πραξεις απο τους γονεις...!

----------


## nikos2

> με εμενα μου εκανε εντυπωση πανω απο ολα πως το εκμυστηρευτηκες στους γονεις σου αυτο... Συνηθως, ο περισσοτερος κοσμος τα κραταει μυστικα τις ερωτικες τους πραξεις απο τους γονεις...!


οι περισσοτερες γυναικες δεν εχουν τετοια μυστικα με την μητερα τους.
εχω ακουσει γυναικα να λεει στους γονεις της οτι δεν το κανει συχνα με τον αντρα της και οταν τον ρωτησε για τον λογο, αυτος της απαντησε οτι δεν ειναι και καμμια σεξομηχανη.....
μαλιστα ολα αυτα τα ακουσα απο τον φωταγωγο οσο ημουν στην τουαλετα, οπως καταλαβαινεις παραλιγο να ξεκολιαστω απο τα γελια

----------


## menis_64

ελα ρε φιλε αληθεια? δεν ξερω τι να πω! επαθα πλακα με αυτα που ακουω...........

----------


## AnnaWest

Δόξα τω θεώ, εμπιστεύομαι πολύ τους γονείς μου γιατί ξέρω πως αν έχω ένα πρόβλημα, δεν θα με κρίνουν αλλά θα προσπαθήσουν να με βοηθήσουν να το ξεπεράσω μιλώντας μου λογικά:)

----------


## AnnaWest

Δεν θυμάμαι να είχα κάποια ιδιαίτερα συμπτώματα γιατί τότε δεν μου είχε περάσει καν από το μυαλό, απλά έχω διαβάσει ότι ο ιός κραταει δύο βδομάδες περίπου και μετά για κάποια χρονιά απλά απενεργοποιείται ... Ναι αυτό σκεφτόμουν και εγώ, με στοματικό έρωτα είναι πολύ σπάνιο, δεδομένου ότι και το αγόρι μου ήταν η πρώτη του φορά που έκανε κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## freskonero

ο ιος πεθαινει εκτος οργανισμου. ΠΟΥΦ. παει. 
αν κρατουσε βδομαδες δεν θα ηταν ειντζ αλλα λεπρα η γριπη. θαχαμε ολοι αφανιστει.

----------


## Jimmm

Geia
Onomazomai Dimitris kai eimai 17,5 molis prin ena mina ksemperdepsa me tis paneladikes ola koble ola kala ..genika fetos itan mia diskoli xronia gia mena me apasxolousan pola pragmata simperilamvanomenou kai i sexoualikotita mou genikotera...tespa exo kanei sex me antra xoris profilaktiko 2fores tin proti fora pou mu sinevei afto eixa frikarei teleios etre3a 5-6 meres meta se kentro gia na mou kanoun test antisomaton gia hiv eftixos do3a to 8eo de mou vrikan kati ola koble o typas ekei pera mou eixe pei na 3anapao se 3 mines ktlp ..logo paneladikon epele3a na min pao gia na ta katafero na epikentro8o stis panelladikes etsi kai allios itan mia ipothesi opou eixe teleiosei...erxomaste sto tora lpn pou lete stis 18 iouniou ekana sex me ena typa xoris profilaktiko exysa mesa tou ktlp (nai eimai malakas kai anef8inos to 3ero :’D) stis 27 iouniou 3ipnisa me amygdales toumpano xwris omos pyretous ktlp ,piga se giatro (kano omoiopa8itiki) me eide mou edose kapoia xapia kai ypoxorise se ena poly megalo va8mo to provlima me tis amygdales. eixan meinei prismenes alla poly ligo kamia sxesi me afto pu itan piga pali giatro mou eipe na sinexiso ta idia xapia ...to pri3imo ipoxorise sxedon teleios ..mono i dexia amigdali mikrine ligo alla de 3epristike teleios.. prox8es lpn pou lete me epiase mia zalada afti i zalada e3elixtike se iligo otx... epesa koimi8ika mou perase tin epomeni mera me pianei zalada pali,enio8a oti zestenomai full,eixa diskampsia ston afxena , naftia ,kai ponikefalo vazo 8ermometro 37 kai kati to vradi anevike 38 kai smr einai meta3i 37,5 kai 36,7 ta sipmtomata pou proanefera prin exoun ipoxorisei plin tou ponokefalou ..to 8emataki me tis amygdales epanil8e (einai ligo prismenes kai oi dyo) ...8a i8ela paides na mu peite tin gnomi pistevete pos einai tuxaio olo afto meta apo tin epafi mou me afto to atomo to opoio to rotisa ama exei kati kai mou eipe oxi ktlp ...tora de 3ero kata poso ali8evei dioti mou eixe pei psemata gia tin ilikia tou mou elege oti einai 18 eno einai dyo xronia mikroteros...pou mporo na apef8in8o gia na kano e3etaseis 3erete kapoio nosokomeio i kapoio tilefono na mporo na miliso me kapoion ?plzzz voi8iste me kai apantiste sovara

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Geia
> Onomazomai Dimitris kai eimai 17,5 molis prin ena mina ksemperdepsa me tis paneladikes ola koble ola kala ..genika fetos itan mia diskoli xronia gia mena me apasxolousan pola pragmata simperilamvanomenou kai i sexoualikotita mou genikotera...tespa exo kanei sex me antra xoris profilaktiko 2fores tin proti fora pou mu sinevei afto eixa frikarei teleios etre3a 5-6 meres meta se kentro gia na mou kanoun test antisomaton gia hiv eftixos do3a to 8eo de mou vrikan kati ola koble o typas ekei pera mou eixe pei na 3anapao se 3 mines ktlp ..logo paneladikon epele3a na min pao gia na ta katafero na epikentro8o stis panelladikes etsi kai allios itan mia ipothesi opou eixe teleiosei...erxomaste sto tora lpn pou lete stis 18 iouniou ekana sex me ena typa xoris profilaktiko exysa mesa tou ktlp (nai eimai malakas kai anef8inos to 3ero :’D) stis 27 iouniou 3ipnisa me amygdales toumpano xwris omos pyretous ktlp ,piga se giatro (kano omoiopa8itiki) me eide mou edose kapoia xapia kai ypoxorise se ena poly megalo va8mo to provlima me tis amygdales. eixan meinei prismenes alla poly ligo kamia sxesi me afto pu itan piga pali giatro mou eipe na sinexiso ta idia xapia ...to pri3imo ipoxorise sxedon teleios ..mono i dexia amigdali mikrine ligo alla de 3epristike teleios.. prox8es lpn pou lete me epiase mia zalada afti i zalada e3elixtike se iligo otx... epesa koimi8ika mou perase tin epomeni mera me pianei zalada pali,enio8a oti zestenomai full,eixa diskampsia ston afxena , naftia ,kai ponikefalo vazo 8ermometro 37 kai kati to vradi anevike 38 kai smr einai meta3i 37,5 kai 36,7 ta sipmtomata pou proanefera prin exoun ipoxorisei plin tou ponokefalou ..to 8emataki me tis amygdales epanil8e (einai ligo prismenes kai oi dyo) ...8a i8ela paides na mu peite tin gnomi pistevete pos einai tuxaio olo afto meta apo tin epafi mou me afto to atomo to opoio to rotisa ama exei kati kai mou eipe oxi ktlp ...tora de 3ero kata poso ali8evei dioti mou eixe pei psemata gia tin ilikia tou mou elege oti einai 18 eno einai dyo xronia mikroteros...pou mporo na apef8in8o gia na kano e3etaseis 3erete kapoio nosokomeio i kapoio tilefono na mporo na miliso me kapoion ?plzzz voi8iste me kai apantiste sovara


Πριν ποσο καιρο ήταν οι επαφές σου;
Α το ειχες γράψει συγγνώμη δε το ειδα. Θα μπορούσε να ηταν αυτό ένδειξη όντως. Να πας οπωσδηποτε για εξετάσεις. Μη βασιστείς σε αυτόν που σου ειπε οτι δεν εχει γιατι πρώτον μπορεί να ηθελε να το μεταδώσει όπως κανουν πολλοι και δεύτερον μπορεί να είχε και να μη το ήξερε

----------


## Vasomp

Αρχικά δεν νοείται να ζούμε στο 2019 όπου υπάρχει υπερπληροφορηση των πάντων και να μην καταλαβαίνουμε πως η προφύλαξη είναι το α και το ω σε μια σεξουαλικη επαφή, πόσο μάλλον όταν μιλάμε για σεξουαλικη επαφή με κάποιον που δεν τον γνωρίζουμε και είναι κάτι εφήμερο.. Στο δια ταύτα θεωρώ πως δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις ακόμα 2 φορές την εξέταση μια φορά στο 3μηνο και μια φορά στο 6μηνο για να σου φύγει εντελώς από το μυαλό. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να το σκέφτεσαι κιόλας κ να σου έχει μείνει υποσυνείδητα στο μυαλό. Όπως κ να χει δεν υπάρχει λόγος για μια στιγμή ευχάριστηση να βασανίζεται κανείς μήνες από δω κ στο εξής προφύλαξη!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αυτό λες εσύ; εγώ έχω φιλο που εις γνώση του πήγε με οροθετικό χωρίς προφυλάξεις. Δε ξέρω πραγματικά τι έχουν μεσα στο κεφαλι τους ωρες ωρες 


> Αρχικά δεν νοείται να ζούμε στο 2019 όπου υπάρχει υπερπληροφορηση των πάντων και να μην καταλαβαίνουμε πως η προφύλαξη είναι το α και το ω σε μια σεξουαλικη επαφή, πόσο μάλλον όταν μιλάμε για σεξουαλικη επαφή με κάποιον που δεν τον γνωρίζουμε και είναι κάτι εφήμερο.. Στο δια ταύτα θεωρώ πως δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις ακόμα 2 φορές την εξέταση μια φορά στο 3μηνο και μια φορά στο 6μηνο για να σου φύγει εντελώς από το μυαλό. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να το σκέφτεσαι κιόλας κ να σου έχει μείνει υποσυνείδητα στο μυαλό. Όπως κ να χει δεν υπάρχει λόγος για μια στιγμή ευχάριστηση να βασανίζεται κανείς μήνες από δω κ στο εξής προφύλαξη!!

----------


## Vasomp

> Αυτό λες εσύ; εγώ έχω φιλο που εις γνώση του πήγε με οροθετικό χωρίς προφυλάξεις. Δε ξέρω πραγματικά τι έχουν μεσα στο κεφαλι τους ωρες ωρες


Μα δεν είναι τραγικό??? Για ποιο λόγο δεν το καταλαβαίνω.. Όντως δέχομαι ότι στον καθένα μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να συμβεί κ να μην έχουμε πάρει τις κατάλληλες προφυλάξεις απο κει κ πέρα όμως όταν γίνεται τρόπος ζωής δεν φταίνε οι άλλοι ούτε η μοίρα αλλα ξεκαθαρα εμείς οι ίδιοι!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μα δεν είναι τραγικό??? Για ποιο λόγο δεν το καταλαβαίνω.. Όντως δέχομαι ότι στον καθένα μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να συμβεί κ να μην έχουμε πάρει τις κατάλληλες προφυλάξεις απο κει κ πέρα όμως όταν γίνεται τρόπος ζωής δεν φταίνε οι άλλοι ούτε η μοίρα αλλα ξεκαθαρα εμείς οι ίδιοι!


Ναι το σκηνικό με τον φίλο μου ειναι όντως τραγικό γιατι γνώριζε

----------

